
WordPress Suspends Astra Theme – Affects 1M Users - punnerud
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/wordpress-suspends-astra-theme-affiliate-codes/376863/#ok
======
zenincognito
The wordpress ecosystem is a mess. Every useful plugin has 10's of variations
all selling premium version. Nowadays you would be ucky to find a well coded
plugin that doesn't take over your admin screen an does the thing you want.

YOASTseo is the biggest culprit with a terrible codebase and countless
notifications to take over screens. God forbid you delete something in bulk
and your page will be taken over with countless notifications. Sitemaps spam
is apparently acceptable industry wide and so they continue with this
abhorrent practice.

